# Rustic Sourdough Rye



## bregent (Jan 8, 2021)

Rustic Sourdough Rye


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow that looks great!  Wonderful crumb.  After 3 failed attempts at rye I give up.  And I do love it.  Just buy it from now on.


----------



## bregent (Jan 8, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> After 3 failed attempts at rye I give up.



What type of rye and what were the formulas you have tried?


----------



## gary s (Jan 8, 2021)

Looks great,  I have my Sour dough starter sitting on the counter to start making it later
Love that SD bread

Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 8, 2021)

bregent said:


> What type of rye and what were the formulas you have tried?


The last I tried the firm starter one fro this post.  






						Sourdough Rye
					

Cound not find any rye flour local.  Had to order amazon.  I want to make a sour dough rye.  Anyone made one before?




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




One of the others was https://www.kingarthurbaking.com/recipes/jeffreys-sourdough-rye-bread-recipe


----------



## tanglefoot (Jan 8, 2021)

WOW!! That's some dandy soup/gravy soppin' stuff ya got  there!! Like a big ol' tasty sponge!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks awesome, Judy just made rustic sourdough pumpernickel. Looks exactly like yours, only a bit darker! Looking forward to some pastrami & Swiss on it for lunch!
Al


----------



## bregent (Jan 10, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> The last I tried the firm starter one fro this post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brian, I read through that thread briefly and see that at one point, you were trying to make a 100% rye bread.  I would suggest limiting the amount of rye for now to no more than 30% of the total flour.  Supermarket rye's (Oroweat, etc) have about that much and the flavor of rye is very strong, so a little goes a long way. Rye has very little gluten, and is very sticky, which makes it hard to work with. Even the King Arthur recipe you cited may have too much rye if you are just starting out.

Also stay away from those recipes that uses bizarre ingredients like pickle juice - traditional rye has few ingredients. The only reason I can imagine folks use that is to add sourness - but you are making a sourdough bread so you don't need to add acid. Also, pickle juice, unless  it's from fermented pickles, is the wrong type of acid.

Here's a formula I put together for you for a single loaf :  https://www.bakerscalc.com/HsiHmqUs
For the levain, the evening before you are going to bake, mix together 50 grams of flour and 50 grams water, and 1 tsp of starter. Keep at 75-80 degrees for 12 hours until it becomes very active. The flours you use in the levain can be anything, but it might be helpful if they somewhat mimic the flours you are using in the bread dough.

For a rustic loaf with a thick crispy crust, bake in a DO. For a softer crust, bake in a loaf pan or directly on a stone.  I mix everything by hand, using only stretch and folds.

For mixing and shaping the dough, watch this video by Chad Robertson of Tartine. In that video he is making 3 different breads, but focus on the Country Loaf.  



And don't give up if it doesn't turn out exactly as you want. Rye takes practice - a lot has to do with making sure your levain is fully active, and making sure the dough has proofed to the right amount and is strong.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 10, 2021)

bregent said:


> Brian, I read through that thread briefly and see that at one point, you were trying to make a 100% rye bread.  I would suggest limiting the amount of rye for now to no more than 30% of the total flour.  Supermarket rye's (Oroweat, etc) have about that much and the flavor of rye is very strong, so a little goes a long way. Rye has very little gluten, and is very sticky, which makes it hard to work with. Even the King Arthur recipe you cited may have too much rye if you are just starting out.
> 
> Also stay away from those recipes that uses bizarre ingredients like pickle juice - traditional rye has few ingredients. The only reason I can imagine folks use that is to add sourness - but you are making a sourdough bread so you don't need to add acid. Also, pickle juice, unless  it's from fermented pickles, is the wrong type of acid.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time.  Be a couple weeks before bake again but will try it.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow! That bread looks awesome! Never baked rye bread before just because I don't feel I can do it but.... looking at your pick I think I got to try.


bregent said:


> For a rustic loaf with a thick crispy crust, bake in a DO


bregent, I am sorry but what is "DO"?


----------



## bregent (Jan 10, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Wow! That bread looks awesome! Never baked rye bread before just because I don't feel I can do it but.... looking at your pick I think I got to try.
> 
> bregent, I am sorry but what is "DO"?



Sorry, DO=Dutch Oven


----------



## sandyut (Jan 12, 2021)

perfection!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2021)

Nice looking loaf there wow some great sammie material there. Do you ever add caraway seed?

Warren


----------



## bregent (Jan 12, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking loaf there wow some great sammie material there. Do you ever add caraway seed?
> 
> Warren



Thanks. I love caraway but I usually omit from the bread because my son doesn't like it. But I do add it to the sandwich, especially if pastrami or corned beef.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 13, 2021)

Really you just sprinkle it on the sandwich? Never heard of that but sounds like great idea.

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks like I forget to post...  Oh man, that looks crazy good!  Sourdough rye with a tad of char...  I rarely use the word perfection but feel you indeed have it achieved perfection here.  My dream is to have a buddy like you that would swap bread like that for a growler of my homebrew or chub of sausage.  Keto be damned!


----------



## bregent (Jan 13, 2021)

zwiller said:


> My dream is to have a buddy like you that would swap bread like that for a growler of my homebrew or chub of sausage.



Thanks, I'd go for that trade. I'm an ex-homebrewer and BJCP judge myself.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 13, 2021)

I get that.  I am on hiatus.  No time or room as of late.  I was active over at AHA for awhile and started pushing the limits for brewing time.  Did you use same handle and post over there?  Seems like I recall that name.


----------



## bregent (Jan 13, 2021)

I was active on rec.crafts.brewing  for a long time with that same handle.  Were you there?


----------



## zwiller (Jan 14, 2021)

Yes, but mainly lurked then.  Not sure what handle I even had back then.  WOW that brought back some memories!  AOL discs...   Sounds like we were both brewers back in the dark age/before the internet.


----------



## bregent (Jan 19, 2021)

Brian Trommater said:


> Thanks for taking the time.  Be a couple weeks before bake again but will try it.



Forgot to mention, but I would start off with the addition of some vital wheat gluten and or omit the wheat and go with bread flour for the balance. That should ensure you get a good rise.


----------



## bregent (Feb 1, 2021)

Sourdough Rye/Semonlia. Based on King Arthur recipe, but I used SD instead of yeast.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 1, 2021)

Awesome looking loaf of bread! As usual.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 1, 2021)

BEAUTIFUL LOAF!!!!!  Very similar to the  Baurenbrot mit Suaerteig - Farmer's Bread with Sourdough I make.  Don't know your recipe, but the Farmer's Bread uses a Rye Flour with Sourdough base that sits for 15-17 hours and a rye bread dough.  My base generally sits for 24 hours, since I tend to forget about it sitting in the kitchen?!  I have still to get a "perfect" loaf to look like yours, but, I'll op for taste with homemade sausage or bacon and eggs! If you would like to try your hand at this bread, here is the URL for the recipe, plus other German Brot recipes:  Bauernbrot mit Sauerteig von zaubermaus558 | Chefkoch    It is written in German, so you will have to use your web browser translator.  If not, let me know and I'll send you a copy of the translated recipe to you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 1, 2021)

bregent said:


> Sourdough Rye/Semonlia. Based on King Arthur recipe, but I used SD instead of yeast.
> 
> View attachment 482875
> View attachment 482876



Yup would be great with some swish sammies a course you could and some corned beef if you wanted too.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 28, 2021)

bregent said:


> For the levain, the evening before you are going to bake, mix together 50 grams of flour and 50 grams water, and 1 tsp of starter. Keep at 75-80 degrees for 12 hours until it becomes very active. The flours you use in the levain can be anything, but it might be helpful if they somewhat mimic the flours you are using in the bread dough.


Wow.  1 teaspoon?  I normally just build my starter up to what I need.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 1, 2021)

bregent said:


> For mixing and shaping the dough, watch this video by Chad Robertson of Tartine. In that video he is making 3 different breads, but focus on the Country Loaf.


It is amazing to watch experienced bakers at work!


----------

